# How long can you store canned food in the fridge?



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

To those of you who feed canned food, or supplement your pet's (dogs or cats) food with canned, how long do you keep the food in the fridge for? When does canned food go bad if left in the fridge?

Right now I usually cover Cadence's canned food with a clear wrap and put it in the fridge... one can usually lasts 4-6 days, though, so I'm wondering if it's way too long. Whenever I open a can of soup for myself though, I've actually kept it in the fridge for 6-7 days before without issue...


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

The pet store told me 48 hrs in the can itself but up to a week if you put it in a delaware container or another closable container. 

Which brand of canned are you using?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Hmm, ok sounds good. I think I'm gonna start transferring the contents of the can into a container and freeze whatever I don't need for the week.

I'm currently using EVO, the beef and chicken flavours. I got some canned Wellness for Cadence last week and he seems to like that one can I got (duck and potatoes or something flavour). I once got him canned buffalo by Before Grain, and man, that did NOT go well... really really bad diarrhea, so now I'm staying away from the exotic meats, lol.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a couple of cans of wellness stored in the cupboard for emergency situations but I haven't had to use them yet LOL. I bought it when she was puking bile but after I stopped giving her peanut butter it stopped. I wish they made smaller cans of wellness!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Haha, yeah I always have canned food and canned sweet potatoes in my cupboard for emergencies too! Lol.

Oh yeah that's why I get Cadence EVO. They come in the smaller cat sized cans, and even those last for pretty long! You could freeze half the can of Wellness if you ever have to open it and can't feed it all within a week or something.

Ok this is off topic, but Cadence is totally creeping me out right now.. he's been sitting in a corner staring at me for the past 30 minutes and I can't figure out why. I'm almost scared that he sees a ghost sitting next to me or something!!!


----------



## DuckyNDogs (May 20, 2009)

I give my dogs a spoonful of Evangers 100% Beef with their meals. I've kept it covered in the fridge for as long as a week with no issues.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Ok this is off topic, but Cadence is totally creeping me out right now.. he's been sitting in a corner staring at me for the past 30 minutes and I can't figure out why. I'm almost scared that he sees a ghost sitting next to me or something!!!


when Nia sits there and stares at me she definitely wants something. She always sits if she wants to go out or if she wants her ball or whatever. She's very consistent about it but the thing is I'm not always sure what she's waiting for! She'll also whine at me if I don't give it to her in a short enough time. Maybe he wants to go out and pee/poop??


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

DuckyNDogs said:


> I give my dogs a spoonful of Evangers 100% Beef with their meals. I've kept it covered in the fridge for as long as a week with no issues.


Sounds good then.. I was just worried about food poisoning and stuff with the opened can thing.




Michiyo-Fir said:


> when Nia sits there and stares at me she definitely wants something. She always sits if she wants to go out or if she wants her ball or whatever. She's very consistent about it but the thing is I'm not always sure what she's waiting for! She'll also whine at me if I don't give it to her in a short enough time. Maybe he wants to go out and pee/poop??


Lol, you just gotta get a doggie mind reader!  I figured out what Cadence wanted because everytime I got up, he'd run away... he wanted me to play tag with him! Haha, silly dog. I chased him around a couple of laps and then he sat beside me and played with his toys.. lol.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

I freeze canned food in ice cube trays. Once it is frozen you can put it in a freezer bag. Then you can just take out a cube the night before you need it and put it in the refrigerator to thaw.


----------

